# Fat Person Tax



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.

I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"

Thoughts


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


Sounds un inclusive.

Will you accept Less for Lighter Passengers ?


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


I think you are describing the new UberXXXL .... it's coming as soon as they finish launching UberPetPool

Also, weight is not a determinant factor of a smelly pax:
Plenty of skinny people smell bad (think Persians ... or white guys who just got out of the gym)
Fat people may not have any odor at all or could have a faint whiff of chocolate cake which is a quite pleasant smell.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

A manatee fee?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I get where you are coming from. I've carried several large passengers, I've also carried frat boys heading back to uni after a golf vacation. Those twits didn't tip at all, except maybe the scales. Anyway, it's all part of the job. If you cannot carry passengers for whatever reason, it's best to be upfront and cancel the ride. Body shaming people is not the answer, though.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> I get where you are coming from. I've carried several large passengers, I've also carried frat boys heading back to uni after a golf vacation. Those twits didn't tip at all, except maybe the scales. Anyway, it's all part of the job. If you cannot carry passengers for whatever reason, it's best to be upfront and cancel the ride. Body shaming people is not the answer, though.


I think the biggest problem is hybrids and eco box cars aren't made to carry too much weight.

If a pax know they are large they can cancel and shift through drivers until they get a larger vehicle.

Watching four 500 pound pax trying to squeeze into some poor lady's Prius is absolutely ridiculous and may result to damage to her car.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

The united states something says you may not use race or so on and so on for a reason to bla bla bla.
What i do . These very large people will for sure damage your car ill just cancel the ride and click to much luggage and move on.
Im not killing my car for 5 bucks . They need to order a plus ride that will transport there larger size.
I suggest a max of 300 pounds per passenger as a retired mechanic .
These over weight people will use your door to get into the car and it will bend the door very easily . Struts could be killed suspension brakes over heat all the wright tilted to 1 side never good ! In general i would say its just not safe to transport this much weight .
Being the captain of your car your allowed to use your judgement to cancel any ride that may not be safe after or during loading .
Driving any car over loaded is dangerous for you and everybody on the road.
pass pass pass . and pass on drunk no car seats minors somebody giving you shit !
never transport more then you car seats unless there cheerleaders and ill leave the rest blank .


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> The united states something says you may not use race or so on and so on for a reason to bla bla bla.
> What i do . These very large people will for sure damage your car ill just cancel the ride and click to much luggage and move on.
> Im not killing my car for 5 bucks . They need to order a plus ride that will transport there larger size.
> I suggest a max of 300 pounds per passenger as a retired mechanic .
> ...


I'm in a large crossover so my limit is closer to 400 pounds per pax but I totally agree with you.

Some months ago I posted a trend about the severe obese. It was because I had a pax that had to be 500 or so pounds 6'2".

My Rav is very large like a SUV and his size still was too large for my car. He sat upfront and was to fat to only occupy only his side of vehicle.

His fat oozed unto the drivers side over the armrest cramping me into my door &#128547; I had to put his seatbelt on for him after 5 minutes of him trying and it took me 2 or 3 minutes.&#128557;

I felt like I was driving under the shadow of Mt. Rushmore. This pax needed to be driven in a full fledge SUV like a suburban. After him I know my cars big pax capacity. I can only imagine him trying to get into a Chevy Cruze or something.


----------



## Pixekchik (Oct 14, 2016)

The problem I have with obese riders is they don't want to use the seat belts because they have a problem getting them on especially in the back seat. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


You should feel lucky nobody ever charged you a jerk tax.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Pixekchik said:


> The problem I have with obese riders is they don't want to use the seat belts because they have a problem getting them on especially in the back seat. Anyone have a suggestion?


They really just need to shed some pounds, it's one thing to be overweight or fat. It's another to be so fat that you can't perform basic life functions like putting on seatbelts.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> They really just need to shed some pounds, it's one thing to be overweight or fat. It's another to be so fat that you can't perform basic life functions like putting on seatbelts.


At least they're able to leave the house. I vaguely remember a scene (from a documentary?) where rescue workers had to cut a hole in the side of a house and use a crane to get someone out.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> At least they're able to leave the house. I vaguely remember a scene (from a documentary?) where rescue workers had to cut a hole in the side of a house and use a crane to get someone out.


That's the next step/level of obesity 600 pounds :frowner:

Btw if food delivery by drone becomes reality I believe we will see cases of this quadruple. Currently to get this big someone has to enable your feeding habits.

If drone delivery becomes real someone could lay in the bed and eat until their heart gives out without human interaction.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's the next step/level of obesity 600 pounds :frowner:
> 
> Btw if food delivery by drone becomes reality I believe we will see cases of this quadruple. Currently to get this big someone has to enable your feeding habits.
> 
> If drone delivery becomes real someone could lay in the bed and eat until their heart gives out without human interaction.


'Murica!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

If they "fit" & they are okay with it & you are okay with taking them then no need to charge any extra. If you don't want to take them just cite the reason that they need to order an XL before they get into the car.... 

I've been ambushed 2-3 times by these oversize hulking giants. Ambushed as in they position themselves and put in the pin where you can't see them and even if you can see them it is impossible to get out of there. Because you got to either reverse out of tight spot or it a one way street with them in front then before you know it got into the car or at the car door. 

They are surprisingly agile for been almost a tonne. When I was driving in just a regular Uberx as they move the chair all the way back and they sit down i can hear the springs in the seat protesting & the metal creaking on the frame. It impossible to evict such a hulk because what if they get mad? A little slap on the dash... Would result in their arm going through the dash. What if you keep the door locked? That'll be a mistake... They'll think the door is just a little bit hard to open and as they apply more of their tremendous strength... Rip the lock and door off it hinges :eeking: :roflmao:

Now driving in SUV XL vehicle get to transport these supersize beast around all day everyday. I think I might need new suspension soon :redface:the shocks are starting to get worn out.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Damn

Get a desk job

If people trigger u so much

#yourlifechoicesmatter


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


I had an uberpet ride this week
Paid an extra $4.50
They should call it uberhog...


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

El Janitor said:


> You should feel lucky nobody ever charged you a jerk tax.


Mmhmm, Guess what? The fat person tax just went up from 3x to 5x


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


Word fat can be irritating to the public, maybe go with size&#128077;


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

mbd said:


> Word fat can be irritating to the public, maybe go with size&#128077;


The Rotundity Surcharge™


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


Just strap them on top of the car and charge a luggage fee.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


There should be a notification that a fork lift required, may get premium.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

GregJinAZ said:


> The Rotundity Surcharge™


Possibly 82.65% Uber drivers might be paying the extra tariff&#128513;make that 95%, that was a Buffalo shoutout &#128513;


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I had this woman who was so fat she made obese people look anorexic. 

The big problem was she was grabbing parts of the interior that arent design for 500 pound pull ups to pull her body in. I had to tell her not to do that. She then wiggled in like a fish that fell on the floor.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Hey, if it's okay to upcharge for XX clothing, it's good enough for Lyft/Uber. :wink:


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Uberdriver2710 said:


>


mmmmmm ..... dough-nuts


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Pixekchik said:


> The problem I have with obese riders is they don't want to use the seat belts because they have a problem getting them on especially in the back seat. Anyone have a suggestion?


Seat belt extenders are cheap on Amazon. They also defeat that annoying dinger.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I was very lucky that this one dude who booked a ticket on one of my trips is a smudge overweight. I mean I feel for the guy.. he wasn’t the fat y’all described but just a inch or two over and well... he brought two seats.

so the middle seat was free for me to put half my body while the other half was on my actual seat. I slept fetus position.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Everyone enjoys compliments. I had this lady in my car. I said, For a fat chick you dont sweat much....


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You're fat, huh?


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

I always laugh a little when my car tells me that the passengers are too big. Sometimes when a group of large people get in..

*Ding*
Message on dash: "Suspension in extended mode. Reset suspension when clear of obstacle."

Sorry James (my car is named James) but the obstacle is inside, not underneath. You're just going to have to deal with it. Lol


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Question - does doing xl and transporting groups of people or fat people burn more gas and cause a lot of wear and tear or not that much difference?


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


If you're skinny do you get a discount?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I had a 3 person, 1200 lb. load from a buffet restaurant once. Even though it was above the payload for my car, I took them because it was Select, smooth roads and a $50, 1/2 hour trip. I drove slow and avoided bumps.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I had a 3 person, 1200 lb. load from a buffet restaurant once. Even though it was above the payload for my car, I took them because it was Select, smooth roads and a $50, 1/2 hour trip. I drove slow and avoided bumps.


Did they ask for stops at both Krispy Kreme and Dunkin on the way home? For a little post buffet snack?


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 418213


She's not small. And he's like 3-4 x her. Yikes!

Props to him for still being able to leave the house though!


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> She's not small. And he's like 3-4 x her. Yikes!
> 
> Props to him for still being able to leave the house though!


36 and 19 stone according to the article from almost 2 years ago. Or 505 and 266 in pounds.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

WNYuber said:


> View attachment 418213


W.....T......F......


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

UP.Net..... Keeping it classy..................


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


The trick is to carry a scale with you and use it when you get multiple large people pax: weigh each one, whip out your Excel spreadsheet, and make sure to arrange them in your vehicle so as to evenly distribute overall weight side to side and front to back.
j/k


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The cars computer should be able to tell you how much weight is in the car based on how far the suspension sinks. I think a fee based on the weight of cargo and pax would be fair. It isn't fair that a 110lb girl is charged the same amount as three 500 lb dudes and 4 70 lb luggages in the trunk. The girl is literally subsidizing the ride for the big guys.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

They should have their own vehicle and rent a driver. I have 2 memorable humungous people. 

One was a lady that smelled like death. She left her stank behind.


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Question - does doing xl and transporting groups of people or fat people burn more gas and cause a lot of wear and tear or not that much difference?


Depends a lot on the vehicle. If it's built to carry the weight and has an engine that can produce the power to do it, it shouldn't be that much of a difference. I lose about three mpg with over a ton of cargo in my truck.

As for smaller cars, top gear did a thing with an economy car filled with big people. Season 18 episode 3 I think. It was fairly entertaining.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


But then, in the interest of balance, you'd have to give thin people a discount. And to make it totally fair you'd have to find the average weight of an adult male and an adult female, and then charge based on gender, because the average make weighs more than an average female. Charging according to gender is illegal, so for that reason alone your plan is a non-starter.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> But then, in the interest of balance, you'd have to give thin people a discount. And to make it totally fair you'd have to find the average weight of an adult male and an adult female, and then charge based on gender, because the average make weighs more than an average female. Charging according to gender is illegal, so for that reason alone your plan is a non-starter.


Who said anything about being fair? Being fat is already unfair to everyone around you. Absorbing all the food like a black hole...If you are fat, you get charged more. Because not only are you a nuisance to yourself and others, youre unsightly and gross. Hence you pay more.

Lose weight and live longer.


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> Who said anything about being fair? Being fat is already unfair to everyone around you. Absorbing all the food like a black hole...If you are fat, you get charged more. Because not only are you a nuisance to yourself and others, youre unsightly and gross. Hence you pay more.
> 
> Lose weight and live longer.


LOL.

Gotta love some of the fine human beings on here.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> But then, in the interest of balance, you'd have to give thin people a discount. And to make it totally fair you'd have to find the average weight of an adult male and an adult female, and then charge based on gender, because the average make weighs more than an average female. Charging according to gender is illegal, so for that reason alone your plan is a non-starter.


Why would you have to care about the average weight of anybody? Just charge a weight fee per pound. $0.001 per mile per pound. 1200 lbs of people and luggage means an extra $1.20 per mile. The thin person discount is built into the formula. 100 lb person only pays a fee of $0.10 per mile. No need to consider gender.

Since if anything, this formula would be unfair to men who would on average weigh more, I don't think there is any grounds for a discrimination case. Gender discrimination laws are meant to protect women, not men.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Dang, some of you are savage. Although I'd be lying if I didn't say I've chuckled a few times reading the posts in this thread. Granted, I don't understand how people get to that stage. Whenever I notice my pants getting tighter, I simply eat less. But still, have a little mercy on big folks. 👍

Having said that, I also dread the stretching of my leather seats and smell that some big folks bring with them when I pick them up......


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

GregJinAZ said:


> Who said anything about being fair? Being fat is already unfair to everyone around you. Absorbing all the food like a black hole...If you are fat, you get charged more. Because not only are you a nuisance to yourself and others, youre unsightly and gross. Hence you pay more.
> 
> Lose weight and live longer.


I can only say this as a "skinny" person (xxs/xs and no, no rolls of fat), eating more =/= being bigger.

you can eat just as much or little as a skinny person but naturally your body is just bigger.

Also people with muscle would weigh more then fat?

so how much pounds also doesn't equate to how healthy one is.

now I'm just picturing a pound of fat while munching on black and white from speciality (chocolate cookie with white chips for the unaware).

dammt.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Why all this fat hate? The smelliest people I've dealt with have been "normal" or smaller.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


Just say "I'm gonna need an extra $5 you fat ****"

Should work no problem&#128077;&#128077;



sellkatsell44 said:


> I can only say this as a "skinny" person (xxs/xs and no, no rolls of fat), eating more =/= being bigger.
> 
> you can eat just as much or little as a skinny person but naturally your body is just bigger.
> 
> ...


Oh you're being willfully silly now girl &#128527;

We ain't talking about 90 pound Asian builds vs some stockier builds 
We're talking about big big 300 lb Fatties that make the car visibly shake when they get in

Like the cars crying out in pain


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Fargle said:


> Why all this fat hate? The smelliest people I've dealt with have been "normal" or smaller.


Seriously - everyone knows that people are smelly based on ethnicity, not size.

You shouldn't hate fat people because they smell, but because they are dirty, and aren't as smart as skinny people.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

DriveLV said:


> Seriously - everyone knows that people are smelly based on ethnicity, not size.
> 
> You shouldn't hate fat people because they smell, but because they are dirty, and aren't as smart as skinny people.


Nooooo brother

Embrace the hate 
I hate them like I hate cockroaches in my house


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


Drive to nearest truck scale weigh station with pax and get a printout.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

percy_ardmore said:


> Drive to nearest truck scale weigh station with pax and get a printout.


I want them tested with fat calipers and photographed from multiple angles to be sure


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

losiglow said:


> Dang, some of you are savage. Although I'd be lying if I didn't say I've chuckled a few times reading the posts in this thread. Granted, I don't understand how people get to that stage. Whenever I notice my pants getting tighter, I simply eat less. But still, have a little mercy on big folks. &#128077;
> 
> Having said that, I also dread the stretching of my leather seats and smell that some big folks bring with them when I pick them up......


I don't mind big folks, they are easy going. The smell is another thing.. I've had more smelly ppl who were fairly normal size. These rides are the worst, sometimes I almost threw up with disgust, and yet didn't cancel afraid to hurt their feelings after the ride has started. That's when the smell became apparent.
Has anyone cancelled a disgustingly unbearably stinky person in the middle of the ride? I wonder if we can do that.


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


Great idea! We can pull a trailer with our with our RN and a set of government inspected scales. If the trailer is large enough it can contain a 50 gallon water tank and a pump to wash people down.


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Tampa Bay Hauler said:


> Great idea! We can pull a trailer with our with our RN and a set of government inspected scales. If the trailer is large enough it can contain a 50 gallon water tank and a pump to wash people down.


Not bad. I am reasonable and there ARE situations where I would let a fat person in my car if they had a good power washing first. This one has potential.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

Jesus I remember one time I picked up Yokozuna and his bride from wings and things, I thought to myself this three mile trip will cost my car $50 in maintenance. My car being a crossover I figured I’d take one for the team. Couldn’t imagine if they got a Prius what would happen. 
I did go home after that trip, figured my car needed a break. 
normal back seat view [email protected][email protected][email protected]___
my view was [email protected][email protected]_____
I think they merged into one mass


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

GregJinAZ said:


> If several PAX climb into my vehicle that weigh 2 or 3 times the amount a normal person weighs, it is extra wear on my brakes, drains more gas, and makes it harder for me to focus on driving because they smell.
> 
> I propose they be charged extra for being fat. I also propose a warning system "several well fed passengers will be on this ride, a 3x bonus has been applied should you choose to accept"
> 
> Thoughts


Are you saying overweight or obese people stink??


----------



## GregJinAZ (Feb 7, 2017)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Are you saying overweight or obese people stink??


Ofcourse I am


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

GregJinAZ said:


> Ofcourse I am


Wow....


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Steven Ambrose said:


> Wow....


Lighten up dude


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Lighten up dude


I said nothing, but I thought I was vain.... I don't hold a candle to a few of you.


----------



## Charlesw62 (Feb 20, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> Seriously - everyone knows that people are smelly based on ethnicity, not size.
> 
> You shouldn't hate fat people because they smell, but because they are dirty, and aren't as smart as skinny people.


I've had a couple large people and they didn't smell, but Asians, on the other hand, have a really offensive odor. Don't know if it's their diet, lack of bathing, not brushing their teeth, but at least to me it is very unpleasant. Fortunately, I don't have cloth seats and I can direct my rear air vents to blow away from me. Usually, every fourth or fifth passenger, I do a quick vacuum, shake out my sheepskin mats, wipe down the seats and console and use Lysol wipes on door handles and knobs.


----------

